# Steam Summer Sale



## radical6 (Jun 11, 2015)

The sale has begun! Have you bought anything yet?
I might buy HM2 Deluxe (for PD2). Will probably wait for a flash sale though.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 11, 2015)

I am buying a new graphics card this week... so i'm sat here trying not to look at it ....Gaben why yu do dis


----------



## Solus (Jun 11, 2015)

Vyxi said:


> I am buying a new graphics card this week... so i'm sat here trying not to look at it ....Gaben why yu do dis



At least your graphic card comes with the new batman game if you buy an Nvidia card or DiRT Rally if you bought AMD! So, tech, you're walking out with a brand new 60 dollar game. 

I bought PlayWay's Sim Bundle for 99 cents. It was on a price glitch that gave me a 99% discount. 

So far, nothing interesting as gone on sale for me. However, I've been yapping at my friends to buy Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Brad (Jun 11, 2015)

So, I own a lot of games. I mean, A LOT of games.

I'm not really sure what I'm going to buy this year....

but, I did get my badges already so, there's that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Probably Valkyria Chronicles unless I forget it. Or some visual novel or random DLC


----------



## SolarInferno (Jun 12, 2015)

I've got that many games that there isn't really much that I'm interested in that I don't have. I've been eyeing Lego Worlds and Banished. I might splash out on Worlds after a few days even though it won't get a reduction, and I'll wait and see how low Banished gets reduced, as I have been watching it pretty much since it released. Might see something that captures my attention on daily I guess though.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't bought anything yet, since I strictly follow this flow chart as to not go broke during the sale.





The only thing I really want is The Witcher 3.  Since it's new I'm not really expecting it to go on a bigger sale than it already is on, but I'm willing to wait until the last day of the sale to buy it, and in the mean time be watching in case it does go on a better sale.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 12, 2015)

First of all, everyone ever should buy Despair because it's only 9 cents and it has card drops. lol

As for actual purchases, I picked up Recettear and Chantelise last night, but that's all I've gotten for myself so far. I should have just waited on Valkyria Chronicles, I got it during HB's spring sale for almost twice its current price. :c



I was debating on the Metro Redux bundle and XCOM: Enemy Unknown complete pack.. but I want to wait and see what else happens, and they'll probably be back on the last day. At least Metro's 80% deal will be, dunno about XCOM.

Really, this time around I'm sticking to my wishlist, and just waiting to see how low these go during the course of the sale:

The Wolf Among Us
Sanitarium
Trails in the Sky
Ys Origin
Ys 1 & 2
Beyond Good & Evil
The Evil Within Season Pass
Pillars of Eternity
Monstrum
Age of Wonders 3
Avernum 2: Crystal Souls
Never Alone
Grim Fandango - Remastered
Rayman Legends
Ori and the Blind Forest
Dark Souls 2: SOTFS

I'm sure that at least The Wolf Among Us, Never Alone, Ys, Trails in the Sky, Grim Fandango, and Dark Souls 2 will see a nicer sale price. I can prioritize them later. :v


I'm at almost 1k games and I _still_ have almost 20 that I'm waiting to see drop in price.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Have fun with Chantelise... I hated it.. it got better with a control but smh they failed

9 cents/euro.. hmm might pick up just cause kek


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 12, 2015)

Eh, for $2 I'm not expecting too much, but it looked cute. c:

Can't control much worse than Forward to the Sky did at launch, omg, haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Eh, for $2 I'm not expecting too much, but it looked cute. c:
> 
> Can't control much worse than Forward to the Sky did at launch, omg, haha.



yeah i think i paid more sadly lol. it's cute but that's it the camera and control ..nope.

lolol true


----------



## Coach (Jun 12, 2015)

The minigame (I think that's what it is) seems neat, but I feel like every single goal will be reached! 

I haven't bought anything yet, but I'm keeping an eye on my wishlist.
I also discovered that I got Don't Starve Together from purchasing the original Don't Starve, so that's nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Coach said:


> The minigame (I think that's what it is) seems neat, but I feel like every single goal will be reached!
> 
> I haven't bought anything yet, but I'm keeping an eye on my wishlist.
> I also discovered that I got Don't Starve Together from purchasing the original Don't Starve, so that's nice.



I got Together free since I had DS ages ago when it was released p much


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't bought anything yet but I'll be keeping an eye out for any of my wishlist games going on sale. I managed to get into the Monster Game (constantly got error yesterday because of Steam being overloaded), so I'm happy that I can start collecting some trading cards for the badge.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been wanting to get Stick of truth,


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm hoping for Resident Evil 4 to go on sale for at least 66% off, right now it's only 50% off.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Got HuniePop and Valkyria Chronicles  been wanting both for a while so yasss.

I kinda wanted Sengoku but it seems a bit beta to me even though I loooove Japanese historical games.


----------



## mdchan (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh, gawd...I still have games from the last Steam sale I haven't even installed yet.  @.@

I actually can't think of any game I actually want...but I'm sure if I look on Steam, I'll find something interesting.  XD
I'm saving up money to get a 3ds capture card, so I don't think I'll be getting anything from the sale this time around.  That $5 can mean a difference between getting the card and not.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

^ya sure can if dollars aint your currency i mainly got those because i've been wanting them for a while and sale worth it


----------



## Bynx (Jun 14, 2015)

Colorless-Tune said:


> At least your graphic card comes with the new batman game if you buy an Nvidia card or DiRT Rally if you bought AMD! So, tech, you're walking out with a brand new 60 dollar game.
> 
> I bought PlayWay's Sim Bundle for 99 cents. It was on a price glitch that gave me a 99% discount.
> 
> So far, nothing interesting as gone on sale for me. However, I've been yapping at my friends to buy Valkyria Chronicles.



Indeed i'm an Nvidia fan girl all the way so I'm getting batman (also it arrives tomorrow so excited asus GTX 970) side note i also caved and bought a ?2.50 game called a town called Salem purely because I really wanted to play it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Town of Salem? I kinda want that to practice Mafia lol.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 14, 2015)

Still sticking to my original list, and I can scratch off a few that hit the front page already.


The Wolf Among Us
Sanitarium
Trails in the Sky
Ys Origin
Ys 1 & 2
Beyond Good & Evil
The Evil Within Season Pass
Pillars of Eternity
Monstrum
Age of Wonders 3
Avernum 2: Crystal Souls
Never Alone
Grim Fandango - Remastered
Rayman Legends
Ori and the Blind Forest
Dark Souls 2: SOTFS

Though I'm beginning to doubt that Beyond Good & Evil, Age of Wonders 3, and Sanitarium will see a lower sale price.


At the very least, I'm holding out to see how low Trails in the Sky, the Ys titles, Avernum 2, Pillars of Eternity, and Dark Souls 2: SOTFS go. I can do without Never Alone, Ori, and Rayman for now if it comes down to it. I'm feeling more like RPGs than Platformers lately, anyway.
Should've just picked up PoE when it was $4 on G2A last week.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Town of Salem? I kinda want that to practice Mafia lol.



You can play Town of Salem for free in a web browser.  I bought it because I play it so much and wanted to support the game.  I'll be playing through Steam from now on, but it links up with people playing the browser version.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 14, 2015)

Already? I remember nearly missing it one year. I gotta get money in my Steam account!

I think I'm going to get GTA V, Portal 1, and Rust.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 14, 2015)

Jawile said:


> Already? I remember nearly missing it one year. I gotta get money in my Steam account!
> 
> I think I'm going to get GTA V, Portal 1, and Rust.



Just a head's up, you missed the GTA V Daily Deals price; that was Day 1, and I believe it was 30% off.

But if you're patient, whatever price it was will likely return on the last day. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> You can play Town of Salem for free in a web browser.  I bought it because I play it so much and wanted to support the game.  I'll be playing through Steam from now on, but it links up with people playing the browser version.



I know I still want it on Steam though.

Thinking of if I should get more, those animu games are pretty expensive otherwise, so


----------



## mdchan (Jun 15, 2015)

Found a couple things I want to get, and...ungh...waited to see if there would be a highlight on Trine 3, and the price has actually gone UP by two dollars.  I am NOT paying full retail price for that game.  Like the first two, it's fun for the first playthrough...then like every other puzzle game (sans Portal 2), just sort of sits there collecting dust.

Yea...I'm the sort of person who checks the daily deals (and how much time is left on a particular sale) and will wait until the last day to buy stuff for the chance of getting something I'm interested in at a lower price.

For instance, I'm waiting for The Impossible Game to go down further in price, cause it's only 99 cents on the iPhone/iPad and $1.00 for Xbox 360.  It being $4.99 (normal price) on Steam is outrageous.  Even $2.49 is high when one considers the normal price of the game.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

gonna get Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 2 I think :3 And probably some nice discounted animu games because they are expensive af otherwise


----------



## Farobi (Jun 16, 2015)

Bought LISA from the lovely Dustmop. Still yet to try it, but it looks pretty interesting with its dark humor and stupidly interesting storyline.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

Farobi said:


> Bought LISA from the lovely Dustmop. Still yet to try it, but it looks pretty interesting with its dark humor and stupidly interesting storyline.



Yeah I want that too XD It's so much my humor lol


----------



## SolarInferno (Jun 16, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Just a head's up, you missed the GTA V Daily Deals price; that was Day 1, and I believe it was 30% off.
> 
> But if you're patient, whatever price it was will likely return on the last day. c:



Nah, GTA V is still at the same price it has been since the sale started, at least in the UK. There's been a bit of controversy about it because they basically took the preorder bonuses ($1,250,000 ingame cash) + base-game for it, raised it up by about ?12 from the price of what the base-game costs and then took 25% off, making it ?1 less(?38.98) than the base-game(?39.99). The actual base game hasn't had a reduction yet, so I'd say it's unlikely to until later in the year, although it isn't completely impossible. The bonuses are definitely worth it though, saves quite a bit of time that you'd otherwise spend grinding. 

In other news, what I've bought so far:
Valkyria Chronicles (In inventory, not sure whether I'd play it, but I can always trade it on when I review it)
Rocksmith 2014 - Bachsmith Pack
How To Survive - Storm Warning Edition

Thinking about getting The Long Dark with how positive the reviews look for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

Valkyria looks really good if you're into that kind of games otherwise it's a waste kek so I hope you'll enjoy it


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 16, 2015)

All my favourite games are on sale THEY'RE SO CHEAP B UT I ALREADY OWN THEM rip


----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)

Scooped System Shock 2 just because it was 99 cents.
Waiting for Shovel Knight to drop down to anything that isn't remotely only 15% off.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 17, 2015)

I've bought Plants vs. Zombies from Dustmop, and picked up Alien Isolation and the Season Pass myself. There's a couple of games that I'm still looking out for, but I've skipped a few games on my wishlist at the moment due to money and not really having a lot of time to play them at the moment.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 17, 2015)

I want the Sims 3 expansion packs, but they're still not cheap enough for me. smh ea


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 17, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I want the Sims 3 expansion packs, but they're still not cheap enough for me. smh ea



What are you talking about. It's _only_ $242 to get 19/20 of them. That's a great deal from the usual $380!! O:

...lol.

I don't get why this steam sale sucks so bad. Winter was a lot better.
Those expansions for Sims 3 have all been $6 each in the past, same as Amazon's lowest prices for them all for Origin.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought Portal 2.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 18, 2015)

Man, Shovel Knights never going to drop below 15%


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 18, 2015)

I got:
Portal 1 & 2
Final Fantasy VII
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Skyrim

I'm thinking about getting Civilization IV because I played it on my brother's laptop(that he got from his friend) and I loved it.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 18, 2015)

Got Shovel Knight at $10. That's probably the best deal you'll ever be able to get on it for a while.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 19, 2015)

I was a dollar off from affording Resident Evil 4, what a shame. I bought Saints Row 2 instead.


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 19, 2015)

Got Cities: Skylines. Anyone who knows me knows I've been waiting for this game to go on sale since it came out. Very pleased.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 19, 2015)

I've bought Fallout 3 today which I'm happy with.  All that I have left to keep an eye out for is Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel going on sale during the encore. I've agreed to pick it up if it does to play with my boyfriend and some friends of ours.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 19, 2015)

Updating my priority list.


The Wolf Among Us
Trails in the Sky
Ys Origin
Ys 1 & 2
The Evil Within Season Pass
Pillars of Eternity
Monstrum
Age of Wonders 3
Never Alone
Grim Fandango - Remastered
Ori and the Blind Forest
Beyond Good & Evil
Sanitarium
Dark Souls 2: SOTFS
Metro Redux bundle

I pulled Avernum 2 and Rayman Legends from the list. I saw them on their flash/monster sales, but I ultimately decided they weren't worth it just yet, and other things were more important. I'll try out my first ever Rayman game during the winter sale.
Also added the Metro Redux bundle, in anticipation of the encore sale. :v

I still doubt that Sanitarium and Beyond Good & Evil will see a steeper price cut, but I don't think that'll matter, depending on how much DS2 ends up being.



And after all my fabulous summer sale decisions, my boyfriend is trying to get me to buy ARK, a $25 early access survival game. He just turned it on to try to sell it to me again, and he spawned with a raptor inside his house trying to eat him.

....I don't think I'll be giving them $25 just yet. :v


----------



## Farobi (Jun 20, 2015)

I bought *Call of Jaurez Gunslinger* and *Ori and the Blind Forest*. It will take 8 hours to download the latter, yay 3rd world ISPs!


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 20, 2015)

The encore sale happened way too quickly. ;-;

I don't know why it didn't occur to me yesterday that a lack of monster sales today would mean the encore sale would be.. today. lol.


----------



## mdchan (Jun 20, 2015)

I couldn't connect to the network all day so far...still can't.  I hope none of the games I want were in the encore sale, since it sounds like I missed it.

>.<


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 20, 2015)

mdchan said:


> I couldn't connect to the network all day so far...still can't.  I hope none of the games I want were in the encore sale, since it sounds like I missed it.
> 
> >.<



Encore Sale is for the next 46~ hours. It just started today at 1PM EST, and it will continue until Monday at 1PM EST.

You've got time. c:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 20, 2015)

I got the FNAF Collection.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 20, 2015)

I've bought Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel and the Season Pass in the encore sale. 

If anyone still wants to trade cards I'd be happy to (the Steam Trading Cards Group is moving ridiculously fast right now).

I have: Dominic, Cerulean Carmouth (x3), Dire Frog

I want: Bob (x2), Crusta-Sean

1:1 trade and you can offer me here without needing to add me on Steam. 

EDIT: Trading all complete now, I've reset the trade offer link.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 20, 2015)

I got Don't Starve for like 3$. I also really want to get Super Meat Boy.


----------



## Coach (Jun 20, 2015)

I bought throughout the sale:

*Games*

South Park: The Stick of Truth
PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX+ All You Can Eat Edition Bundle
Outlast (Before the extra discount for encore sale lol)
100% Orange Juice
Goat Simulator
Rayman Origins
PAYDAY 2

*Other*

All the emoticons (Oops)
Gold Helm, The Spice Lord and Friends (Background)
Bob, The Helldozer and Friends (Background)
Crusta-Sean, the Pirate King Necromancer and Friends (Background)
Dire Frog, the Tyrant King and Friends (Background)


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 20, 2015)

I got Hyper Dimension Neptunia 2 and all of it's DLC!
It's really fun so far! owo


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 20, 2015)

welp. I think I'm all done now, lol. I was really hoping to hit 1k this sale, but I'm still 12 away at 988 games. :c I'll get it soon enough, I suppose.


My total haul, in spoiler for size, and mostly in order.
Bolded things are from my original list... and they were all I intended to get ;-;



Spoiler



*Games:*

*Recettear*
Chantelise
Despair
Legend of Grimrock 2
Van Helsing II: Complete Pack
*Monstrum*
*The Wolf Among Us*
*Grim Fandango*
LYNE
Agarest 2
Agarest Zero
*Ys Origin*
*Ys 1 & 2 *
Ys: The Oath in Felghana (Ys 3)
Baldur's Gate 2: Enhanced
Devil May Cry 3 - Special Edition
Republique - Remastered
Oceanhorn: Master of Uncharted Seas
Defy Gravity Extended
*Never Alone*
*Pillars of Eternity*
*Trails in the Sky*
*Ori and the Blind Forest*
*Age of Wonders 3*
*Beyond Good & Evil*
*Sanitarium*
Fallout Classic Collection
*Metro Redux Bundle*
ARK: Survival Evolved


*DLC:*

Darksiders 2 DLC collection (I bought them all individually because it was cheaper)
Surgeon Sim DLC
*The Evil Within- Season Pass*
Alien: Isolation- Season Pass


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 21, 2015)

I think I'm done now. 

Here's my list;


1. Cities: Skylines
2. This War of Mine
3. LYNE
4. Hatoful Boyfriend

I regret nothing.


----------



## Solus (Jun 21, 2015)

I bought Dragon Ball Xenoverse using card money. I managed to grind 25 dollars from my trading cards, so I didn't have to pay a nickle! xD

I also got level 20 on steam thanks to the steam trading cards, so now I can display my goofy gmod pictures in the Screenshot showcase! 

I hope was hoping Shovel Knight, GTA 5, Gang Beasts and other silly games would go on an affortable sale... Neither of them were worth buying at their sales price... Nothing too exciting for me since my budget was pretty low.


----------



## oreo (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm new to Steam and I'm excited to play these games!

*Left 4 Dead 2*
*Kitty Powers' Matchmaker* 
*Haunt the House: Terrortown* This game has disgustingly adorable graphics! My 7 year old sister enjoyed playing it. However it is way too short (30 mins of gameplay) for me to recommend it! 
*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*
*Costume Quest*
*Edna & Harvey: Harvey's New Eyes*
*Goat Simulator
LISA
To the Moon
Violett*

Also forgot to mention I got *Child of Light* from Dustmop! I'm loving it so far. c:


----------



## geo-mew (Jun 24, 2015)

I got Saint's Row 2, 3, and 4 with all DLC included for $10. 

Also resisting the urge to buy Witcher 3 since it's still pretty expensive. Could probably save by buying a download code but it would use a different launcher. Hmm.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 24, 2015)

geo-mew said:


> I got Saint's Row 2, 3, and 4 with all DLC included for $10.
> 
> Also resisting the urge to buy Witcher 3 since it's still pretty expensive. Could probably save by buying a download code but it would use a different launcher. Hmm.



Witcher 3 is only $36 if you sign up for Green Man Gaming's website.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/

They have a "VIP section" for registered users, and it is $35.99 there. No tax on GMG, and you receive a Steam key (which I believe you can redeem on both Steam and GOG now, because it's a Witcher game)


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 24, 2015)

I got Bully, South Park: Stick Of Truth and The Escapists xoxox


----------

